# LIVE Boat Detailing Class in 30 minutes! - Virtual Mobile Tech Expo



## Mike Phillips

*LIVE Boat Detailing Class in 30 minutes! - Virtual Mobile Tech Expo*

I'm teaching the process I teach in my boat detailing classes for Virtual Mobile Tech Expo in about 30 minutes.

*Boat Detailing presented by Mike Phillips, Autogeek*

We go LIVE at 6:00pm Eastern Time - that's about 30 minutes as I type.

:buffer:


----------



## Mike Phillips

Class Description

This class will show you how to take a neglected boat to a respected boat including,

1. Machine wetsanding to remove deep oxidation.
2. Rotary Polisher Techniques - To remove sanding marks and heavy oxidation.
3. Orbital Polisher Techniques - To remove holograms and create a show boat finish.
4. How to install a Ceramic Gelcoat Coating - To lock in the shine and lock out future oxidation.


----------

